# 180sx type x wheels??



## neilff (Mar 16, 2004)

does anyone know where i can purchase 180sx type x wheels?
i have tried a few local importers of jdm parts, but no one stocks anything except honda parts

the ones in this image:


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have seen them on ebay before, but only once, and that was a while ago.

Other then that IDK...sorry!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well my friend has those rims laying around his garage ill ask him if he would sell them to u


----------



## neilff (Mar 16, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> well my friend has those rims laying around his garage ill ask him if he would sell them to u


yes, please get him to email me [email protected]
i have heard a style like this comes on late (97+) 240 base models in the states? rumor?


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

they did come on some US S14's, not sure which. they also came on the infiniti G20.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

looks purtty ghetto


----------



## retaHadnoH (Apr 18, 2004)

r32 gtst type m wheels. i love em. better than that 180 b.s. billyjuan i was at work when you tried to hit me up on aim. i just had that shit on 'globally away'


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^youre getting quite creative.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

a buddy of mine has a set of those rims. i think he only has two tho, now that i think about it. and yes, they came off of a G20.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well i am gona ask him cause he was gona put them on his S13, but ill ask him and see whats he says about it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

those are type x wheels?
i've seen similar wheels on integras.


----------



## neilff (Mar 16, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> those are type x wheels?
> i've seen similar wheels on integras.


integras come with similar wheels, but they are 100x4 not 114.3x4


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

since this is a rim section... anybody with a honda at the house or something with the 110.4 bolt pattern, ive got cheap 17's for sale. im selling them for my brother cause he just doesnt like the style... send a PM if your interested and sorry for jackin the thread... here ill get back on the topic...

why do you want type x wheels? just like the look of them or do you wanna build a type x look a like sort of thing


----------



## ma70s13 (Feb 17, 2004)

i have them >hahahaha


----------



## SXMANIAC (Apr 14, 2004)

*Wheels fer sale*

I don't have any wheels that would fit the 4 lugs, but I do have a set of very clean 300Z wheels with some worn out Goodyears in 225/50/16 (all 4) for sale.
Drive them home for only $200 in Plano area.
 





neilff said:


> does anyone know where i can purchase 180sx type x wheels?
> i have tried a few local importers of jdm parts, but no one stocks anything except honda parts
> 
> the ones in this image:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

neilff said:


> does anyone know where i can purchase 180sx type x wheels?
> i have tried a few local importers of jdm parts, but no one stocks anything except honda parts
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

neilff said:


> does anyone know where i can purchase 180sx type x wheels?
> i have tried a few local importers of jdm parts, but no one stocks anything except honda parts



some base model 97/98 240's came with type-X wheels form the factory


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

me no likey


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> me no likey


 i'm with stupid ^^^ :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm with stupid ^^^ :jump:


we need an "i'm with stupid" face. but on topic, i've seen those wheels in person on a S13 hatch and they dont look too good. personal preference tho.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they remind too much of the rims on the greenish civic hatch from the fast and the furious


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do a search on Google for G20 wheels, this should give you an idea of where to look and what kind of pricing you can expect to pay.

For all of those who are giving your opinions on whether you like this style or trying to take this who knows where... please just keep it yourself.

Troy


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

They look hella better than the S13 SE alloys...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey troy has anyone ever told you your sig is too long?


I discussed it with the other moderators and they didn't have a problem with it. It also gives other members an idea of what I own/drive and so when I reply in one of the forums they don't think I'm out of line or speaking without something to back it up... What about you?

Do you guys always have to take a thread off topic? Oh I forgot I got owned.

Thanks

Troy


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

There's alot of these for sale on www.g20.net you would just need to find some nissan center caps...


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey kids.

I just had to delete 17 posts in this thread that were off topic stupid bickering about Sig's and other bullshit. Consider this a warning to all of you...this stuff is no longer tolerated in this forum. if you want to argue with someone take it to PM's. 

DO NOT POST ABOUT IT IN PUBLIC FORUMS.

you will all be recieving a PM from me regarding this as well. 

We are sick of this type of behavior and it will no longer be tolerated. If you have any issues with what i have said PM me or an Admin.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I totally agree with Scott. Enough is enough of OT posts in technical forums. If you can't stick to the point: 




*DO NOT POST!*


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Back on topic tho, yeah the 180sx rims dont look that great u better off buying other ones. i got rid of those rims for the S13 alloys







that came with the SE model ( the rims on the one that was rear ended). and now i am thinking of getting this









OR this


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I like the bottom ones better. everybody should get these:








these happen to be the best rims on the face of the planet

the bottom car in that pic got fucked up...


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

^^^^ reminds me of your car lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i wish!!! *DROOOL* work s1 3pc or ssr sp1 would also look SICK

i can hopefully get gram lights 57pro


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> ^^^^ reminds me of your car lol


 yeah, but my new one is better.

and for those rims, they say "universal" on the site, they cant fit any car can they? and the dont say the price, so it must be a lot.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Those are the Nismo GT4 correct?









I have ordered a set of those in bronze 17x7.5 +30mm for the front and 17x8.5 +35mm for the rear. I wanted 18 inch but the 17s are the biggest you can get with the 4x114.3 hubs. 

Or I guess I could have gotten another set of TE-37s for it. I have them on both my Altima and my 300Z...










Troy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ah TE37's 

i guess we can be friends now


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how much are you paying for all 4?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The retail price is about $2500 but I'm paying a bit less. I can't say really how much because it is thru a friend.

I do love the TE-37s though...

Troy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*drooooooooooooooooooooooool*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Or I guess I could have gotten another set of TE-37s for it. I have them on both my Altima and my 300Z...


zzzzz..............boring........how about trying something new? everyone has TE-37's. they are getting very old.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> zzzzz..............boring........how about trying something new? everyone has TE-37's. they are getting very old.




yep i have to go agree with 93blackSEr they are nice rims but every1 in their mothers have them over here in Cali and they are getting old lol. hey but still they are better than stock rims lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

how about ssr sp1's?? or work meister s1?? those are gorgeous..


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

VOLKS VOLKS VOLKS, TOO MUCH DROOLING, EXCUSE ME, LET'S ALL TAKE A BREAK, IM DROOLING TOO MUCH. aight im calmed down, damn, a puddle of drool from the volks. hi opium, you know who loves volks, shhhhhhhh.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Those are the Nismo GT4 correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 umm, the ones in your picture are different from the ones in my pic, so is my pic still gt4? or were the ones in your pic gt4? on projectnissan.com, they just call them nismo bronze alloy rims, maybe they have no name


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> umm, the ones in your picture are different from the ones in my pic, so is my pic still gt4? or were the ones in your pic gt4? on projectnissan.com, they just call them nismo bronze alloy rims, maybe they have no name


I got my picture from the Rays web site www.rayswheels.co.jp










As far as ProjectNissan's pic I am not sure what they are...

Also, I think that the TE-37s are timeless and when was the last time any of you have seen a first gen Altima rolling on a set of 18 inch TE-37s?

Troy


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much do those rims run about usually???


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> How much do those rims run about usually???


Usually the ones I got are about $2500.

Check out this link from the Rays site;

http://www.rayswheels.co.jp/cgi-bin/cgi2/sizeGuide.cgi?modelName=GT4

It is in Yen but the easiest way to convert it is to divide by 100.

Troy


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Usually the ones I got are about $2500.
> 
> Check out this link from the Rays site;
> 
> ...


take the last two zeros off. nice rims by the way.

sure it's getting old, but they are volks nonetheless.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The yokohama super advans are in my wet dreams...Ummmmmmm yummy


----------



## ma70s13 (Feb 17, 2004)

pic of mine


----------



## ma70s13 (Feb 17, 2004)

now if u want them , you'll have to buy my car also
i live in tampa if anyone wants them


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nice wheels.. btw for sale info belongs in for sale section only


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

ma70s13 said:


> pic of mine


im in the panhandle. ill take the wheels by itself if you wanna sell em, that's if you have em for a decent price.


----------



## ma70s13 (Feb 17, 2004)

well not exactly going to sell them , probally 350-400 with tires... toyos ..but i dont think i will ...i get to many compliments as it is


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

you aint gettin none from me, i know those wheels are cheap, and i want cuz it's 4 lugs and it beats my stupid hubcaps, i rather have hubcaps on my shit than some ugly rims that dont have hubcaps or i rather have yours instead.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i dunno wat your talkin about man, i think they look pretty cool :thumbup: good show.... good show


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> i dunno wat your talkin about man, i think they look pretty cool :thumbup: good show.... good show


indeed, but they still cheap. sell em or ill have my lackeys sent down there. :fluffy: by way ma70, do you really have a ma70 for sale? cuz ill interested inthat.


----------

